# Navigate on Autopilot and Auto Lane Change



## brents (Jan 11, 2021)

2021 MY LR AWD w/FSD
2020.48.35.5

My Navigate on Autopilot settings are:

Enable at Start of Trip: Yes
Speed Based Lane Changes: Mad Max
Require Lane Change Confirmation: No
Lane Change Notification: Chime

The car will not change lanes until/unless I "grab" the wheel. I've been watching youtube videos and it seems that some cars will make the lane change without driver's hand on the wheel.

What is the expected experience with these settings?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

In my car I have to hold the wheel and tend to nudge it a bit to get ALC to actually perform the move. Not sure if it's an extra safety measure over and above the usual keep your hands on the wheel


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

brents said:


> 2021 MY LR AWD w/FSD
> 2020.48.35.5
> 
> My Navigate on Autopilot settings are:
> ...


It has to have positive confirmation that you are still driving. Since you are supposed to be providing the torque all the time, it should not really be an issue.


----------

